# Miracle Detail present a wrecked Porsche Boxster corrected in 3hrs with Rupes Bigfoot



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

7 hours to detail a Porsche boxster S and the paint is wrecked!

The Rupes Bigfoot done it again, corrected in 3 hours flat! :buffer:






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome job Paul!

I love my LHR15!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Great turnaround with the time you had Paul.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work:thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work mate, that rupes is going on my birthday list!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Top work as always and amazing turnaround considering the time frame :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great turnaround in a small period of time.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Paul, just goes to show modern technology can give us very fast corrections. Can't make my mind up to get the 21mm Big Foot as well????


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice job Paul, just goes to show modern technology can give us very fast corrections. Can't make my mind up to get the 21mm Big Foot as well????


Exactly. I would get the LHR75 for sure, this is a killer air tool which corrects like crazy!

The 21mm is good if you have big panels to correct. But all Bigfoot machines are super easy to use if used correctly as in the Rupes videos, used incorrectly and you wont get the results your looking for.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant 

what did you do for the other 4 hours? :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

What level of correction did you achieve?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Sheet that is impressive!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> brilliant
> 
> what did you do for the other 4 hours? :lol:


He read the paper :wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> Exactly. I would get the LHR75 for sure, this is a killer air tool which corrects like crazy!
> 
> The 21mm is good if you have big panels to correct. But all Bigfoot machines are super easy to use if used correctly as in the Rupes videos, used incorrectly and you wont get the results your looking for.
> 
> ...


21mm I think to compliment my 15mm and the Rupes rotary; I have become a Rupes man.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great turn around in such a short period of time


----------



## nicky1975 (Dec 5, 2010)

And if i take the Flex, can't i do it in 3 hours?
So little time, but time enough to film it all.
Still great job


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Amazing!! Love these videos!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Really good video, looks very professional.


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing...I've been away from DW for quite sometime hence the new user name and low post count but could you direct me to this Rupes Bigfoot product line and other vids demonstrating it in action? Thanks!!

Chris


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

waterbutler71 said:


> Amazing...I've been away from DW for quite sometime hence the new user name and low post count but could you direct me to this Rupes Bigfoot product line and other vids demonstrating it in action? Thanks!!
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Here are the Rupes videos showing how to use the system:


























And here are a few other details I have done with the Rupes Bigfoot system:

Mercedes SL55 - Ultimate Detail	





Ferrari 612 - Ultimate Detail





Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Cab - Ultimate Detail





Available from:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the bigfoot all you use now or you still use rotary sometimes. Stunning work as always


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> Is the bigfoot all you use now or you still use rotary sometimes. Stunning work as always


Haven't needed to use the rotary for ages now, if you use the Rupes Bigfoot properly it can easily remove 2000-3000 sanding scratches and correct any type of paintwork, hard or soft, ceramic clear coat, etc.

Kind Regards
Paul.
Miracle Detail


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Stunning work,,, 4hrs :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great, was that just a single stage polish then? 

It still looks like it creates a lot of dust though....


----------

